# Medical exam for 186 (ENS)



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all

We are on 457 visa subclass, and will be apply for ENS visa in Oct 14, completed 2 years last month.

We were planning for baby but confused now as we will have go through medical examination and if my wife is pregnant then x-ray won't be possible and i guess it will delay application.

my question is, can we do medical exam now, before applying ENS and provide result when CO ask or when we lodge application next month ? 

Thank you 
Regards,

Seshil


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I completed my medical 6 weeks before I submitted my 186 application so that's not a problem. If you read the information on the DIBP website about the health exam, it explains what's needed if you complete it before lodging your application.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> I completed my medical 6 weeks before I submitted my 186 application so that's not a problem. If you read the information on the DIBP website about the health exam, it explains what's needed if you complete it before lodging your application.


thanks maggie for prompt response.
i have found link on immigration site; i will go through it now. 
a quick question, may be stupid  , what are the chances that immigration wont need medical examination results ?

we have done medical examination around 2.5 years ago.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

and another question, as per immigration site, you can go through medical before applying for visa but for that i have to create account (_ImmiAccount _- https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm)

which i did, then i click on My Health Declarations under application type, now feeling up all required information, so just want to confirm that i m not apply for visa right ?? i m just apply for medical ?

I do not want to apply visa now, just want to complete medical before applying visa. and my company will be applying visa on behalf of us, we will be just signing documents and rest will be taken care of company

thank you


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

and one more question.. i have filled up all required information under my health declaration section, now the last page has submit application button.. 

if i hit this button, does it mean i have applied for visa ?? or just only medical examination ?

thanks heaps


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

As I recall from my own visa, I did the My Health Declaration, which is basically lodging the health check and getting the referral information (HAP ID) for going for your medicals. So clicking submit doesn't have any bearing on applying for the visa itself.

The medicals are mandatory for the 186 and they're more involved than the 457. For my 457 I simply did a chest x-ray, while the 186 needed chest x-ray, basic health check and HIV test.


----------

